# Gold $1600



## Oz (Jul 18, 2011)

Simply amazing.


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 18, 2011)

Eureka!


----------



## Noxx (Jul 18, 2011)

You're forgetting silver my friend.

+10% in 30 days:


----------



## Fournines (Jul 18, 2011)

PD and PT both up more than 9% in the past 30 days too.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 18, 2011)

Pt and Rd nearly equal.


----------



## floppy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love gold! :mrgreen:


----------



## micronationcreation (Jul 18, 2011)

£1000 per oz, nice round number.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 18, 2011)

I sold an ounce today. :mrgreen: 
I also watched a video today where the next target is $1,750.00 by years end... :shock:


----------



## cjfeath (Jul 19, 2011)

Just be aware, just like trading stocks, Once it hits major numbers it will drop. But unlike stocks Gold will rebound. We say it last week when there was about a $55 drop over a few days.


----------



## MiguelRosas (Jul 20, 2011)

What happened today


----------



## cjfeath (Jul 20, 2011)

Sell off Happened... Will go back up


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeap, every time someone gives some "good news", people tend to sell the precious metals; they give some "bad news", people run to buy the precious metals.
As I write this, the price of gold is going back up, someone must have just given some "bad news"... again! 
http://money.msn.com/market-news/post.aspx?post=b47f91b1-2c5a-4719-a844-95c2fd190588&_nwpt=1 :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Jul 23, 2011)

Monday may see a new record high by the rumors I'm hearing. :|


----------



## trashmaster (Jul 23, 2011)

Christmas in July :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 23, 2011)

Claudie wrote: "Monday may see a new record high by the rumors I'm hearing. "
Yeap... unless something its worked out during the weekend.

MSNBC says:
"Lawmakers arrive at the White House, Saturday, in an attempt to make progress in debt talks after President Obama and House Speaker Boehner traded verbal jabs on Friday evening. NBC's Mike Viqueira reports."
Yeap... let see if something its worked out during the weekend.


----------



## rbrooks715 (Jul 24, 2011)

as much as i would like to see gold hit $2k, i would prefer the children in washington fix the economic problems. even if it means we go back to $1k gold.


----------



## glondor (Jul 24, 2011)

Silver contracts are now traded in Asia. Interesting observation of comex manipulation. http://www.minyanville.com/businessmarkets/articles/gold-silver-healthy-pullback-comex-comex/7/21/2011/id/35862


----------



## metatp (Jul 24, 2011)

rbrooks715 said:


> as much as i would like to see gold hit $2k, i would prefer the children in washington fix the economic problems. even if it means we go back to $1k gold.


Me too if it's a true fix and not a "political" one. I would hate to see gold go down on phony information.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you guys notice that gold also opened in Asia & hit $1,610.10, according to Kitco? Let's see what it does here in the states tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Jul 24, 2011)

Up, down, I'm sure it will be an interesting week. There will probably be a lot of money made and lost over the next several days.

Gold is at $1617.40 as of this posting. :|


----------



## Claudie (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NJnL10vZ1Y&feature=share

Do people just not listen or do they even hear.... :|


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeap... it could be an interesting week Claudie, new record for gold today.
http://money.msn.com/investment-advice/latest-4.aspx?post=62ec9a44-3fba-4145-bc33-28e62fbc1487

Any scrap gold I buy @ these prices I'll be selling right away, because I fear that as soon some kind of "good news" is given, prices will go down, & fast.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 26, 2011)

Hummmm...

http://money.msn.com/money-video?vid=639dd577-ecbe-44d7-bb12-cede6f1a65d8%26tab=Market%20News&from=en-us_money


----------



## Claudie (Jul 26, 2011)

Gold $2000 by the end of the year and $5000 4 years from now. Silver $60 this year and $200 in 4 years.
I remember when they forecasted Gold to hit $1000USD, I thought they were crazy. :|


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 26, 2011)

"...I thought they were crazy. "

Don't feel bad, so did I. I remember late last year, when they said gold would hit $1,600.00 around april '11... & finally here it is!
We just need to keep a close eye on the economic news & "play it" accordingly.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 27, 2011)

Today, again, the talk is that gold could hit $1,700.00 not by years end, but in the next few weeks.

Check the video; Please be patient with the add... :roll: 
http://money.msn.com/money-video/default.aspx?vid=eb5e31b0-a15c-353f-1875-abf7078cad3b%26tab=TheStreet&src=FLPl:videoContainerlay:tag_recent


----------



## butcher (Jul 29, 2011)

when I see this I do not think as much about gold as I do that we are heading for Hard times. Got non hybrid Seed? and with fuel cost going the way they are maybe I need to get another Mule.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeap, same here. Some guy wrote an article END OF THE ROAD FOR GOLD? MSN Money
One person commented that:..." you can't eat gold." 
One of my comments to him: 
"History teaches us that metals were exchanged for goods way back then. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that, possessing metals now, can & will be used for trading goods!

Also, learning to hunt, fish & gather in the woods will add to anything that the metals can not acquire. 
But many depend on the system & on the supermarkets for everything they need.

I've known some people that don't know where eggs or beef really come from. :shock: "


----------



## Claudie (Jul 29, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Yeap, same here. Some guy wrote an article END OF THE ROAD FOR GOLD? MSN Money
> One person commented that:..." you can't eat gold."
> One of my comments to him:
> "History teaches us that metals were exchanged for goods way back then. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that, possessing metals now, can & will be used for trading goods!
> ...



When everyone is hunting, the game disappears....

Knowing WHAT you can eat will be a benefit to anyone willing to learn what is edible and what's not. There is food everywhere IF you know what to look for


----------



## Claudie (Aug 2, 2011)

And today Gold passes $1650.00 USD....


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 2, 2011)

Claudie said:


> philddreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeap, same here. Some guy wrote an article END OF THE ROAD FOR GOLD? MSN Money
> ...



Hope that we will not end up eating neighbors or on somebody's barbecue. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 2, 2011)

Patnor wrote: "Hope that we will not end up eating neighbors or on somebody's barbecue. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:"

I don't worry about that... yet. There's still plenty of dogs & cats in my neighborhood! :mrgreen: 

We see from todays news that there's still plenty of economic problems that continue inducing fear. Gold @ almost $1660.00.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 2, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> ...
> I've known some people that don't know where eggs or beef really come from. :shock: "



I remember that my cousin had no idea where milk came from or that the fish we used to catch were the same things sold in the freezer section of the grocery store....hmm my how ignorant society has become. I would love to go hunting again, but my wife refuses to let me shoot Bambi...I keep telling her that I'm not after Bambi but his cousins. I look at the cost of a side of beef at the butchers, and how much it costs for a deer tag and ammo and I'm convinced..

Rusty


----------



## Claudie (Aug 2, 2011)

Gold up $160.00 in the last 30 days. 
The deer run through my yard here, the highways are covered with them. People are constantly getting vehicles repaired from deer damage. The local law enforcement will give you a free deer tag if you go pick the deer up from the road when they get hit. They used to have a list of names of people they would call when one was reported. People just don't seem to want them anymore. It's to convenient to go to Mc Donalds, rather than butcher your own meat.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 2, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Hope that we will not end up eating neighbors or on somebody's barbecue. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:






rewalston said:


> philddreamer said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



These will be the first people on the menu.


----------



## glondor (Aug 2, 2011)

Soylent Green any one??? If it ever got around to the long pork......


----------



## Claudie (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you guys descendants of the Donner - Reed party? :|


----------



## TigWiz (Aug 3, 2011)

$1672, we're getting very close. I think gold will pass platinum within a year...


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 3, 2011)

Some experts that follow the prices of precious metals said that gold could hit the $1,750.00 by years end. Another group says $2,000.00 by years end.
Unless there's some real good economic news, its very likely it could hit some where betweeen those numbers by years end... & who knows if maybe sooner! :shock:


----------



## Claudie (Aug 7, 2011)

What about hitting $1750.00 by the end of this week? :|


----------



## rusty (Aug 7, 2011)

Claudie said:


> What about hitting $1750.00 by the end of this week? :|




Monday as soon the markets open gold will surpass platinum in value.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes Monday will be very interesting. Hope not that much interesting..... :twisted:


----------



## Claudie (Aug 7, 2011)

Already jumped $28.00!
I got a feeling it will be an interesting week....


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well gold is a globally traded commodity. We can see how the world is reacting right now to the news. Gold is up to $1684, or up $26.80. I think it will be up tommorow but not over $1750.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am bit lost in time conversion.... In how many hours from now gold trading US commodity markets open?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 7, 2011)

Kitco opened at 6pm est tonight, a few minutes ago.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah I saw that started jumping... I watch it here: http://www.goldprice.org/spot-gold.html


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 7, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> I am bit lost in time conversion.... In how many hours from now gold trading US commodity markets open?


 
Its currently 3:16pm Sunday where I live in America. So not for about another 14-15 hours I think.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 7, 2011)

It's 5:20PM where I am....


----------



## Claudie (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.netdania.com/Products/live-streaming-currency-rates-foreign-exchange/real-time-quotes/QuoteList.aspx
an interesting "what's your dollar worth" site


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2011)

11.38pm here nearly Monday morning so I guess I can go to bed for few hours to watch miniArmagedon later :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 7, 2011)

Those are the Asian markets. I like watching on sundays when they open, they usually give us a clue.In New York there's still about another 11 hours or so, for the market to open. 
Yeap, $1,693.60 as I place this post. :shock: It could very well be an interesting week, to say the least...!


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 7, 2011)

My girlfriend's boss told her to tell me that I should dump any gold I have because gold is about to plumet. His reasoning was that stocks were doing very bad. I laughed.


----------



## butcher (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe gold will go with stocks, so many people sold gold on paper, but even if it did the metal will go up in hard times, industrial buyers may not buy as much, but people will always trade in it. 

It does not matter to me if gold goes down, my paper money goes up (I'll use paper).

iF paper is worthless then dig up the gold.

If have neither, well I will still get by, been there done that.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2011)

1698 :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Aug 8, 2011)

Broke $1700.00....


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 8, 2011)

1707 :lol:


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 8, 2011)

Silver is up 4.7% to ~$40
gold is up 3.5% to ~$1709

I will deffinatfly hold onto the pound of industial silver I have sitting in my safe.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 8, 2011)

Over $1715.00, it's not looking good for the US dollar.... :|


----------



## rusty (Aug 8, 2011)

rusty said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > What about hitting $1750.00 by the end of this week? :|
> ...



Looks like I win the cigar, gold has passed he spot price of platinum by $1.70

Central time 3:50 pm. Gold is at $1718.70 Platinum is $1716.00 

It's been a very long day, edit to correct gold price.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 8, 2011)

Brother Rusty, you ment $1,717.70. No!?

You sure woke me up, I haven't checked the spot for the past 3 hrs. :shock: 

:lol:


----------



## rusty (Aug 8, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Brother Rusty, you ment $1,717.70. No!?
> 
> You sure woke me up, I haven't checked the spot for the past 3 hrs. :shock:
> 
> :lol:



Thanks for bringing that slight error in price to my attention  - correction made.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 8, 2011)

Its o.k. Rusty, to err is human.

The markets opened in Asia & the prices are in green... so far! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 8, 2011)

Did anyone get to see the video of the Etrade baby loose everything on youtube? I was the funniest thing you ever saw.......       


I would post a link to it but youtube has removed the liknk to the video because of copy write laws forced by etrade.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W4hfdaC7eL4



What the heck.


----------



## Emmjae (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw it. It was great!!! Laughed my butt off.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YEPUswpbMc


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 8, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!   

I love it when he throws up....


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 8, 2011)

In Asia, gold over $1,750.00 Hummm...


----------



## Emmjae (Aug 9, 2011)

Gold just hit $1766.00. This is getting scary :shock:


----------



## Aristo (Aug 9, 2011)

Yaaaawwnnnn......
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/shocker-jpm-sees-gold-2500-year-end


----------



## Claudie (Aug 9, 2011)

Passed the $1770.00 mark. Done got crazy....


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 10, 2011)

This isn't good for the economy.. I'm seeing 1790 on au, and 1766 on PT. 

Federal Reserve Bank of Philadelphia, Gold, p. 10
"Without the confidence factor, many believe a paper money system is liable to collapse eventually."


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 10, 2011)

That's why someone said a few centuries ago:
"Paper money eventually returns to its intrinsic value --- zero." Voltaire (1694-1778) 

Maybe we are completing the circle... :roll:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 10, 2011)

Gold broke thru the $1,800.00 in the Asian markets!


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 10, 2011)

It's looking more and more like $2000 could be a possibility by the end of the year. $1750 has already been blown out of the water.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 10, 2011)

As long as there is fear, it will continue to rise; & who knows, @ this rate, it could hit the $2,000.00 much sooner than years end. Some real good news could change all that.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 10, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> As long as there is fear, it will continue to rise; & who knows, @ this rate, it could hit the $2,000.00 much sooner than years end. Some real good news could change all that.



I can't imagine what that news could be. I also wouldn't trust the good news if it came out of the mouths of Ben Bernanke and Tim Geithner.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 10, 2011)

Neither can I, bro. 
We all saw yesterday's "good news" how long it lasted! :roll:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 11, 2011)

... but here is an example:
http://money.msn.com/market-news/post.aspx?post=d693fcba-7b3d-458d-8b26-815457e19f6b
and now gold has dropped some of its gains. Let's see how long before it changes... again.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44111539/ns/business-stocks_and_economy?gt1=43001


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 18, 2011)

It seems that we are touching new high in gold :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeap, but I watched a video yesterday by Kitco of a posible 35% adjustment on the price gold. I didn't get into it, because I had kne surgery on tue & I'm "in & out" from the pain killers.

I found it: 
http://news.yahoo.com/video/business-15749628/beware-a-35-correction-in-gold-26262387.html#crsl=%252Fvideo%252Fbusiness-15749628%252Fbeware-a-35-correction-in-gold-26262387.html


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well we hear that every couple of weeks for last few months. Beware, correction bla bla.... I would say they wish this will happen as many traders went for short contracts. Remember Soros blabbing the same thing? Well nobody bought that so he went on bragging that he sell gold for agricultural property because of food prices... And he bought shares in some big food producers. 

With what is going on in economy worldwide, mainly government deficits getting bigger and bigger every minute it is hard to believe in such a drop. EU is on knees and joined USA on the bottom. With Franco-Germany attempt of power grab and central government I see very real that few countries will jump the board and will exit EU in near future. No one country outside single currency have desire join euro.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 18, 2011)

1833.95....1834.70.....1836.62.....1844.40 :shock: ....


----------



## necromancer (Aug 18, 2011)

and what do you all think this mass greed will end up as?

i hear future predictions of $5000.00 USD ounce
others say that it will cause a big crash and global disaster for all markets because people will sell everything to get in on the gold rush


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hard to say. Price will be high as there is not that much of gold on earth for everyone to own a piece. And crash? Are we not there? I would say that crash is here couple of years now.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 19, 2011)

necromancer said:


> and what do you all think this mass greed will end up as?


Greed?
From whom?

My opinion?
The price of gold is a direct reflection on the collapsing economic systems of the world, with the US leading the way. It's not driven by greed, it's driven by those that hope to preserve what little value (in the way of buying power) they have. Even land is not escaping the loss, which is extremely rare. 

Precious few are profiting from recent events, if you'd like to look at it as profiting. What's really happening is almost everyone is losing money (their real net worth is declining, even if the numbers aren't)---the rare exceptions being the select few that possess gold in significant volume. There's not a lot of people in that category. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > and what do you all think this mass greed will end up as?
> ...



I couldn't say that better. Not only US but EU too, and when (not if) one of them go, all of us go and China too. Where? I don't want to think about that.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 19, 2011)

$1851+....
It's just looking worse & worse for the dollar everyday. At this rate, we won't be able to buy bread by the end of the year. :|


----------



## rewalston (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm I may have to start baking my own bread again. A lot cheaper than store bought and tastes a lot better too, especially right out of the oven with fresh butter on it MMMMMMMM


----------



## nickvc (Aug 19, 2011)

I think the one point to remember is that while all our currencies looked pretty sick the rest of the world are holding billions and billions of dollars, euros and pounds, can they afford to watch that just go poof and be holding totally worthless paper. Much as perhaps the idea of ruining the big old economies might appeal to the old guard communist leadership it will also cripple their own economies and emerging industries, they still need markets for all that produce and the USA and Europe must take a huge percentage of all they produce. I think the whole world is now so interlinked that what affects one affects all, the choices for the rest of the world are few in number but what we all need is stability but reaching that point looks some way off yet hence the rise and rise of the metal prices. Corrections may occur but it will go on to climb again until the world economies settle and faith in the banks and stock markets emerges, it's going to be a bumpy ride but one that we are all on, like it or not.


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 19, 2011)

My take on it is that the "collapsing economic systems of the world" is merely an illusion.

Look at from the other end of the dollar. Everybody is able bodied, and willing to work. Plenty of people are educated enough to function in the higher technology positions. There is planey of raw material. There is plenty of farm land. There is plenty of water. The weather isn't so bad. There is still demand for all kinds of products.

So, what's really the "problem"?

The real problem is that a small group of people have convinced the World that they own fantastic amounts of money---paper money. And they have convinced the World that they somehow have the *right* to manipulate that paper money. So they manipulate it in such a way that nobody can win, except them.

It's like a casino---no matter what, in the long run the house always wins very big. A few wind a little, a few break even, and lots of people loose some, and some loose lots.

If they have any problems manipulating the paper money, they simply have laws passed to get things back in their favor. It's just like a giant funnel. If you track where the money ultimately goes, you will see who is manipulating it.

But all the real "economy" is still there, it's just slowly being dismantled by those in control of the paper money.

The more they dismantle the country, and the World, the bigger their funnel gets.

When you consider the real economy to be the people, the knowledge, the drive, the raw materials and land---it's still all there.

If people would stop believing in the entitled royalty, giants of industry, and politicians, then the population could simply change the monetary system, and allow people to earn an honest living again.

The price of gold only reflects the worthlessness of the dollar, which was intentionally manipulated that way.

I think the royalty, big corportations, and politicians have the whole World hypnotized or something. Otherwise everyone would just call BS on their money manipulation, and that would be the end of that.

:?:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 19, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> My take on it is that the "collapsing economic systems of the world" is merely an illusion.


I don't think so. The basis for your thoughts revolves around those that control money are benefitting. That simply isn't the case. To put it bluntly, those with money can escape what's happening only by investing in items that are gaining in value---which, at this point, eliminates almost everything (gold not included). They are losing ground at the same rate, so their net worth, at least as far as buying power is concerned, is reduced. It takes more of their useless dollars to buy the same product tomorrow as compared to buying the product a year ago. These are the very people I think are being harmed by what is happening. Frankly, the only entity that stands to profit, if you want to use that word, is a government that is deeply in debt with yesterday's dollar, and will repay it with tomorrow's grossly reduced value dollar. 

One of the huge contributors to the problem we face today, worldwide---is the acquisition of what I call "unearned money". The "free lunch" that so many believe to exist. 

It doesn't. 

When someone gets a free lunch, someone, somewhere, pays for that lunch. Workers demanding pay far beyond its worth, for example, and being successful. Sure, they get a raise, but the company for which they work must now raise their prices, so what's the gain? People do not make gains by demanding unearned money----they make gains by becoming more valuable in what they have to offer. If that were not the case, everyone would be making a huge salary. Where that money would come from I have no idea. That's the very thing of which I speak. 

Economists are likely to disagree with everything I've said. I have no doubt they would. However, the economists of which I speak are the very people that have been guiding us in this losing game. Maybe they need to take a look at things from the perspective of a guy that isn't very smart, but has a considerable amount of common sense. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 19, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Frankly, the only entity that stands to profit, if you want to use that word, is a government that is deeply in debt with yesterday's dollar, and will repay it with tomorrow's grossly reduced value dollar.



I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today.

-Wimpy- 



Gold at 1874 as I type this.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 19, 2011)

They need to blow up the printing presses that are printing money and trim the gouvernment fat. But no they will not do that. This is not going to get any better guys and gals. You want a nest egg or a 401K to retire on? Then put a little bit of the metals you produce away in a hole some where and you will have it.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 19, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> They need to blow up the printing presses that are printing money and trim the gouvernment fat. But no they will not do that. This is not going to get any better guys and gals. You want a nest egg or a 401K to retire on? Then put a little bit of the metals you produce away in a hole some where and you will have it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks like silver might have broken thru resistance and is going for another run up.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 19, 2011)

yes... seems like the speculators round is is over... Now it's the real market situation that starts to show up in the numbers...


----------



## Claudie (Aug 19, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> I sold an ounce today. :mrgreen:
> I also watched a video today where the next target is $1,750.00 by years end... :shock:



I think they over shot the target.... :|


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 19, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> My take on it is that the "collapsing economic systems of the world" is merely an illusion.
> 
> Look at from the other end of the dollar. Everybody is able bodied, and willing to work. Plenty of people are educated enough to function in the higher technology positions. There is planey of raw material. There is plenty of farm land. There is plenty of water. The weather isn't so bad. There is still demand for all kinds of products.
> 
> ...



That was the case in thirties too. Plus there was less of people wanting to eat or own gold, house, car.... Yet there was Great Depression... What helped to get out of that mess? WWII. Result from that was insane growth, plenty of work and so on. On the other side millions of killed people and destroyed lives. I would gladly equip every war mongering politician or economist for combat and let them fight against each other. Sad truth is that world is gearing towards another major scale world war and we can not prevent that.

When we look at the other end of the dollar what we see? Zillions of young people who will never get job as government feed and clothes them. We all knows scores of people who did not worked single hour in any employment. 90% of higher education consist of useless people who do not produce anything. Scores of bankers, government social workers, lawyers who scour streets willing to sue anybody and anything, crap loads of office staff whose only job is to show at work... Do not take me wrong but in past there was one sheriff, one priest, one mayor, one saloon, one bank... This all mushroomed to insane amounts and we have to pay for that...


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 19, 2011)

I sold another one today! 8) 
Still waiting on silver to make its move, I have a bit over 100t oz. 

Every day will brings new posibilities. We really don't know what can happen,
we just know that the overall picture doesn't look good, nor "promising".

Nop, it not a bad idea to start learning how to bake our bread! :mrgreen:


----------



## metatp (Aug 19, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> I sold another one today!


 What will you now invest this money in. Keeping the cash does not seem like a good investment. I suggest you invest it in your family (or more gold :lol: ). Go places and do things now. You probably won't be able to afford it later as the dollar sinks.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 19, 2011)

"Invest" is the key word, brother! 8) 
And there're many ways & things to invest into. This great forum has tought me a lot of good things, as well as my life expiriences!

Thanks & take care!


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 19, 2011)

Harold---

I agree with everything you said.

The point I am trying to make isn't easy to describe.

You did mention "those that control money." But they aren't the ones I was referring to. I mean the small group of people who decide exactly how money will be _*manipulated.*_

These people decide both where the money will flow, and how the money will be valued. Either one of these two things would give them, and those near them, a tremendous advantage in accumulating vast amounts of wealth. But having total control over _*both,*_ allows them to literally control life and death.

And my overall question is, "why in the World does the population allow them to have this control?"

My conclusion is that it is merely a function of _*thought.*_

No solid, common sense, reason at all.

Everything *physically* exists *today,* for us to have a thriving country *tomorrow.*

Except that the general population "believes in" the existing paper (imaginary) money. And they believe that "someone else" has the *right* to manipulate it.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe the next war will be fought between the people of the world and the governments of the world. Maybe it has already started. We don't see it in the states too much yet, but look at some other countries. Here in the US, I think the people are just accepting what the government does, thinking there is no way to stop them. In other countries we see the people fighting back already. When more people in the US have lost everything, maybe they will say enough is enough, but by then it may be too late, after all, if they have lost everything, what is there to fight for? Just some thoughts. :|


----------



## Geo (Aug 20, 2011)

in the US the goverment has the potential to change every four years. in the countries that are having the uprisings and revolts the same governing body has been in control for decades at a time sometimes a lifetime at a time.


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 20, 2011)

Geo---

The problem with the idea of changing the Government every four years is that the Republicans and Democrats are as different as two drops of the same paint. They look a little different when they hit the canvas, but ultimately they are the same color.

The question is, "Who is mixing the paint?" The answer to that is the real source of the problem.


----------



## metatp (Aug 20, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> Geo---
> 
> The problem with the idea of changing the Government every four years is that the Republicans and Democrats are as different as two drops of the same paint. They look a little different when they hit the canvas, but ultimately they are the same color.
> 
> The question is, "Who is mixing the paint?" The answer to that is the real source of the problem.


I disagree. I think they are very different ideologically. The end result may be very similar. Corruption my look the same, but from a different direction. Money is the biggest motivator, and that may be the same incentive. But their ways are very different. 

Even with the economy dropping, there are many people getting rich off this situation, and many more losing money. Whenever money changes hands or there is high variability in either direction, some people are able to pocket some of that money. I think that is the main driver for some wanting to redistribute the wealth. Money changes hands and some stays in a middleman's pocket.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 20, 2011)

They are not different. At the end of the day lobbyists and bankers do not change every 4 years and they are the ones who are in charge. :twisted:


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 20, 2011)

HT---

The apparent difference in ideologies is merely a stage show.

Just one example is the Federal Reserve Bank. It's not Federal. It has no reserves. And it's not a bank.

Ben Bernake admitted on national television that the Federal Reserve Bank has two purposes---
1. To keep unemployment low.
2. To prevent inflation of the dollar.

The Federal Reserve Bank has failed miserably to do either, and has actually produced just the opposite.

But both Republicans and Democrats still are in love with it, although what it has done is in direct opposition to the supposed ideologies of both parties.

The list goes on, and on, and on. I won't bother putting it all here, but if one gives it some thought, it's pretty easy to see. The problem is that some never think about it, because it is considered by them to be "the unthinkable."

And that brings it back, full circle, to the illusion merely existing in thought, and nothing more.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 20, 2011)

What I was told was that in an audit it was found that they have 17 Trillon loaned out overseas.


----------



## Geo (Aug 21, 2011)

watch the video "yes men save the world" if china called in all of the debt owed by the US it would take over twenty years of our entire GNP to pay it off.


----------



## metatp (Aug 21, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> They are not different. At the end of the day lobbyists and bankers do not change every 4 years and they are the ones who are in charge. :twisted:


But they are mostly different one depending on the party. Labor unions and big companies that promote environmental and social products mainly with democrats and big companies like industry and financial for republicans. I know that these special interest group may flip-flop depending on who will bite, and tobacco and gambling buy their way into both groups. Check any politicians portfolio and you you probably know where they are voting.


----------



## metatp (Aug 21, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> But both Republicans and Democrats still are in love with it


 I don't know many republican politician that are in love with he Federal reserve, at least in speech. I agree that nothing has been done to fix it. This is true with many of the big institutions like social security, medicare, our public school system, IRS, post office, and many highly regulated private industries. In general, what Republicans and Democrats definitely have in common is the love of power and money. I believe this is where root of the evil lies. The people voting are just as divided, but most look after their own interest over the interests of other or the whole.


----------



## Geo (Aug 21, 2011)

exactly. "show me the money" attitude, FDR started welfare (a dem), kennedy started food stamps (a dem), LBJ started medicare and medicaid (a dem) and the story goes on ......


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a reason that the Democrats and Republicans *appear* to have individual specific ideologies, such as those things started by Democrats, which Geo named above.

The reasoning is that when the top money manipulators want to set up money flows to control conditions in the country, they get popular approval by claiming that any change is for a _*good reason*_.

Certain types of things, they have Republicans say that we need, "for a good reason." Other types of things they have Democrats support. _*That way they can pass both kinds of laws, and not have any apparent conflict of interest, or apparent contradictory sentiments from the politicians.*_ And thus everyone will keep believing that we have a "two party system," and that therefore it's got to be all good.

The main point is, that when the small group of money manipulators want to set up laws which will enable their agenda, they have a method of doing _*anything,*_ and still make it all seem quite logical. The problem is---look at how it all turns out!

And it can't be merely coincidental, either. They have violated so many laws, and the Constitution, so many times, that if it weren't all orchestrated by someone in control of both parties, then there would be Government people and top corporate people going to jail left and right, continuously---or, more likely, the Country would be running properly.

For a detailed example of the possibilities of the current state of this setup, please bear with me on the following story. Because laws have *already been passed* which will allow it to happen, and there is no way to make it brief and still be understandable. 

When they decided to start making people *accustomed* to being *under the control* of one, huge, medical *authority*, they said that Medicare and Medicaid were meant to *help* people. But no, those programs were meant to ultimately *control* everyone's access to medical and health services.

To wit: They are now trying to implement the National Health Care Program, in which politicians argued that it would be best to force people to either subscribe to it, or _*go to jail.*_ While this might be made, by very slick speakers, to sound rational, consider the scenario where someone under this plan *refuses to be vaccinated.* The medical authority tells him that if he doesn't follow the "best" advice of the medical service, then he will probably get sick, and that would cost the National Health Care Program extra money---so his refusal would result in his getting booted out of the program. And since the law says that he must participate in that program, _*he would then go to jail, until he accepted the vaccination.*_

Of course, the main National Health computer system will determine exactly what he gets vaccinated with. So the computer in the doctor's office prints out a code number for the vaccine formula which it has computed that this person needs. Different people would get different combinations of vaccines, as well as other medications, depending on what they have already had, their age, what medications they might already be on, and specific medical conditions they might have.

So, the pharmacist gets the pre-loaded mixed injection out of a *code numbered* box on the shelf, sees that the number on the injection device matches the code number the computer has specified, and your nurse picks it up and brings it to your examining room.

You are now going to be injected with something which neither your doctor, your nurse, nor you, have certain knowledge of what mixture of what, it actually contains.

And it's either that, or jail until you do.

There has been ample proof of computer voting machines having been hacked or otherwise tampered with, for several years now.

Who knows *who* will have access to the National Medical computer, either legally or illegally? Who knows if it will be possible to set certain hidden program "flags," which could do various things to your diagnosis and perscription, depending on how much somebody doesn't like you?---Let's say, maybe, because you don't worship the current political system, or maybe merely because you become, in someone's mind, a "useless eater"?


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 21, 2011)

This topic is a violation of board policy---considering we try to limit discussions related to politics. It's not that I'm not sympathetic---I am. However, we have many readers from foreign lands that may not have much of an interest in discussions that revolve around what is, to them, a foreign government. That even applies to our leader, Noxx. We should also keep in mind the purpose of the board, which revolves around precious metals, not governmental policy. 

Might be a good idea if we show due respect to others and let this subject die a natural death. We won't solve any of the problems here, and it's taking up time all of us can use elsewhere. 

What do you guys think? Should I allow discussion to continue? I would like to hear from anyone that has an opinion. Be polite, but speak your mind! (Yes, it really can be done that way.)

Harold


----------



## wrecker45 (Aug 21, 2011)

let it continue. i find it very interesting.,, Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 21, 2011)

Something no one can prove or improve. Dead it. Let's talk gold.


----------



## Shor (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with Harold. I have been watching the discussion with interest and even though it hasn't gone crooked sideways yet the potentials always exist for such things to happen. This doesn’t mean that i don't agree with what's being said. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## necromancer (Aug 21, 2011)

i vote to end it, it have been a great thred to read but kinda has gone off topic

thank you for all your personal thoughts


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 21, 2011)

We should stay in Oz's original topic; but I suggest that the politics part that has developed, be moved to the Bar & Grill & let it continue there...


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry if I went over the top. The price of gold is something which we all are intimately concerned about. And $1,800.00 an ounce, and rising, is a real eye-opener. Many are concerned about the future of refining, on various levels.

But, while mere knowledge of the possiblities of the "big picture," and knowing that others also are aware of these possibilities, can help us all avoid falling for large scale con-games, it is absolutely true that talking about politics can lead into a never-ending confusion, and upset an entire forum.

Again, I apologize.


----------



## Oz (Aug 21, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> We should stay in Oz's original topic; but I suggest that the politics part that has developed, be moved to the Bar & Grill & let it continue there...


Thanks for the vote Phil but I am fine with the 2 subjects co-existing in the thread. Had I not been so time constrained as I have been of late, I would have commented earlier. I have talked about politics lightly in the past on the forum in reference to the precious metals. It is a fine line, but if all stay respectful I have no problem with it. I will leave you with a story that most nationalities can relate to a bit in regard to their governments actions.

CATCHING PIGS

There was a chemistry professor in a large college that had some exchange students in the class. One day while the class was in the lab, the professor noticed one such young man, who kept rubbing his back and stretching as if his back hurt. The professor asked the young man what was the matter. The student told him he had a bullet lodged in his back. He had been shot while fighting communists in his native country who were trying to overthrow his country's government and install a new communist regime.

In the midst of his story, he looked at the professor and asked a strange question. He asked: "Do you know how to catch wild pigs?"

The professor thought it was a joke and asked for the punch line.

The young man said that it was no joke. "You catch wild pigs by finding a suitable place in the woods and putting corn on the ground. The pigs find it and begin to come every day to eat the free corn. "When they are used to coming every day, you put a fence down one side of the place where they are used to coming. When they get used to the fence, they begin to eat the corn again and you put up another side of the fence. "They get used to that and start to eat again. You continue until you have all four sides of the fence up with a gate in the last side.

"The pigs, which are used to the free corn, start to come through the gate to eat that free corn again. You then slam the gate on them and catch the whole herd. Suddenly the wild pigs have lost their freedom. They run around and around inside the fence, but they are caught. Soon they go back to eating the free corn.

They are so used to it that they have forgotten how to forage in the woods for themselves, so they accept their captivity."

The young man then told the professor that is exactly what he sees happening in America. The government keeps pushing us toward Communism/Socialism and keeps spreading the free corn out in the form of programs such as supplemental income, tax credit for unearned income, tax exemptions, tobacco subsidies, dairy subsidies, payments not to plant crops, welfare, medicine, drugs, etc. While we continually lose our freedoms, just a little at a time.


----------



## necromancer (Aug 21, 2011)

4 thumbs up OZ !!

won't tell the story of there not being any lobsters, "anywhere"  

i know how it is living in a large city where no one knows how to forage in the forest for there livelyhood.

cheers


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 22, 2011)

*1893.79* More pigs getting trapped inside fence. :twisted:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Oz!
Good to hear from you! I like the "CATCHING PIGS" story. True!

Today's expectation is, GOLD @ $1,900.00 - Simply amazing! :shock: 
A little over 4 weeks a $300.00 gain/oz...


----------



## metatp (Aug 22, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> What do you guys think? Should I allow discussion to continue? I would like to hear from anyone that has an opinion. Be polite, but speak your mind! (Yes, it really can be done that way.)


We should either let it die or kill it. Gold is already at $1885 USD now. I am not sure of a significant future value to a thread that is "Gold $1600". Especially since we are somewhat off topic. A good discussion, but it can be over now.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 22, 2011)

$1892 as I type. I remember when talks of gold hitting $2000 were just the ramblings of mad men. Now... not so much. I'm wondering just how bad it could really get if the $5000 mark is hit in the next 5-10 years like some are speculating. I even read some guys guess that it will be $8000 by 2015 :shock:

P.S. Gold is more than rhodium


----------



## nickvc (Aug 22, 2011)

The way things are going those pigs would just have flown off.....


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW! Gold @ $1.900.00!


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 22, 2011)

The skyrocketing price of gold means that whoever holds huge amounts of gold, most likely the World Bank and other UN corporations, will retain their wealth. And whoever has their pay based on the "real" cost of living, and those getting million dollar bonuses, will get by.

But everyone else, who have only the manipulated cost of living raises, including those relying on Social Security Retirement checks, and those who have no guarantees of raises, will become poor. This is the vast majority of people.

And so the manipulation of the gold price is really money manipulation.

Scroll down this real estate prices page to the gold graph, called, "How many Ounces of Gold does it take to buy the Average U.S. House?" As you can see, the increasing price of gold is due merely to inflation of the dollar.

It's like getting paid 25 pennies per hour, instead of 25 dollars an hour.

But the *value* of gold, commodity-wise, is about the same as it was in the early '80's.

And the price of gold in the early '80's was about $450.00 per ounce. So, if you worked for $10.00 per hour, and worked 45 hours per week, you would make one ounce of gold per week.

But _*now*_ if you got one ounce of gold per week, you would make ($1,900.00 x 4.33 weeks in a month = ) $8,227.00 per month which is 98.7K per year.

"They" obscure this rip-off with alleged complexity, but this is all it actually amounts to.

They have accomplished this primarily by sending jobs overseas (NAFTA), and inviting an invasion of foreign workers to lower the pay scales across the board. This created the recession, in combination with the phony "too big to fail" bailouts; and gave them the excuse to print more dollars, and more dollars, and yet more dollars. And thus superinflation.

And they made several illegal and tyrannical Executive Orders and the Patriot Act, along the way; just in case the hungry population gets ticked off.

However, a few things happened which they didn't expect, and some things have slowed them down. Now that their agenda is becoming common knowledge, rather than just a rumor, it appears that they will have difficulty pulling it off unscathed.


----------

